# Need help to marry a younger boy friend



## Sarita Agarwalla (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All

First Thanks for giving me you valuable time to solve some of my issued related to future 

I Sarita from india. I have boyfriend who is 6 year younger to me. We both love to each other.He propose me 18th month before but i didn't accept his proposal initailly. we know to each other from past 5 year as friend. we used to share all our good and bad to each other every time. I never felt that he is younger to me even he never made me to feel about that. but when he propose me I cloud not accept that by feel that he is younger to me .but some where now even i am also feeling like i love him.I always think about him feel to talk with him. but still i want to know how will be married life, is our married life will be successful , will be it for ever.....there is lots of question coming in my mind ..so i just want to know all about and its my first love so dont understand....please help me .........

Thanks
Sarita


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Saritha, First of all "LOVE" has no boundaries....Whether its Young or Old its not gonna be a problem as long as you both can keep the song going. But its always good to have some advice from your parents as well!!


----------



## Sarita Agarwalla (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Randy

Correct ...my concern is what will happen after 5 year..Now my age is 32 and his age is 27....might be now i am looking young but I ll not look as it as i m now....but he ll be look young after 5 year also ...How ll i now that he ll with me forever...How ll i know its love not any infatuation or attraction....please do understand my concern ...even my parent are looking matches for me ....but i dont show any interest because i want him only in my life...so do help me to come one decision.....


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

its fine. Its only five years darling girl.

Mine was ten years younger and we did fifteen years together. The age wasn't what happened to us. 

go for it I say. x


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sarita, my husband and I have been married almost 13 years. He is 6 years younger than I am and you really wouldn't know it, looking at us together. Sarita, there are never any guarantees. There could be more problems with an older man or a younger man. It really makes no difference. Regarding looking younger: my husband actually looks my age, if not older than I do. You have no guarantees in life. But if you love him, and wish to spend the rest of your life with him, marry him.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

My wife is 13 years older then I am and still hot as heck,so don't worry about it just see him as the person he is and Judge him by his heart and mid.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is older than I.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Sarita Agarwalla said:


> Thanks Randy
> 
> Correct ...my concern is what will happen after 5 year..Now my age is 32 and his age is 27....might be now i am looking young but I ll not look as it as i m now....but he ll be look young after 5 year also ...How ll i now that he ll with me forever...How ll i know its love not any infatuation or attraction....please do understand my concern ...even my parent are looking matches for me ....but i dont show any interest because i want him only in my life...so do help me to come one decision.....


The age difference between the two of you is minor. Hardly anything anyone would even notice if you were walking next to each other. It's not like there's some 15 or 20 year age difference. Unless there are some cultural reasons for being concerned about the age difference, you're really worrying too much about a really minor thing. 

As for whether he'll be with you forever...that no one knows when they get married! There aren't any guarantees in love and marriage. Marriage is a gamble whether it's an arranged marriage or a love marriage. 

I married for love. At least if the marriage didn't work out (and it has worked out), it was my decision for my life. I trust my judgment. I didn't want relatives to pick out the man I married.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Six years is not too much younger. Women outlive men by about that much. Really with life expectancy between men and women what it is women should be marrying younger men and not the other way around.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Sarita Agarwalla said:


> Thanks Randy
> 
> Correct ...my concern is what will happen after 5 year..Now my age is 32 and his age is 27....might be now i am looking young but I ll not look as it as i m now....but he ll be look young after 5 year also ...How ll i now that he ll with me forever...How ll i know its love not any infatuation or attraction....please do understand my concern ...even my parent are looking matches for me ....but i dont show any interest because i want him only in my life...so do help me to come one decision.....


The answer is..You don't, can't and will not know unless you experience it. 

I see that you're from India right? Could this feeling be because of the indian culture of arranged marriages?


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarita Agarwalla said:


> I never felt that he is younger to me even he never made me to feel about that .


Then there's no problem.


Threads like this come up fairly frequently, and one comment you see people making is whether other people will "notice".

People notice my wife and I are different races. Should this matter? Should I have married a half-asian so that she didn't look so much different from me? 

If it matters to the onlooker, that says more about them than it does about us.


----------



## Sunshine Cadillac (Apr 30, 2013)

It would be different if he was 16 and you were 21... but your not you are both full grown adults, 6 years is nothing especially at the age you are already at  

Good luck!


----------



## OverTheShoulder (May 1, 2013)

My wife is from China where they tend to marry someone older who can take care of them (Like a dad more than a husband).

Even though she is 1 year older than me, she slams it in my face.

Think to yourself if you will feel bad, old, "more mature", or ever regret marrying someone younger and possibly giving up someone older and more established.

First off, I don't believe in the whole young/old thing. You never know how your life will turn out. You shouldn't focus on the what if's and focus on the now. My wife is always telling me the "What if's" and they are always better than her life now. My response is uually, yeah your husband will be in a wheel chair now, or maybe he is cheeating on her, maybe he would leave her for someone younger, or that he is abusive and even more boring than me, or something else. Point I make, "What If's" go both ways. You never know, so never dwell on them.

Like others have said, at around the late twenties and older, age difference is less and less of a problem.


----------

